# What are the 16 MBTI shadow functions



## Justiceface (Jan 31, 2014)

I've heard only very little, but I think I have general idea of what they are. When someone of a certain type is in depression or under stress, they exhibit functions that are not common to their nature or type. i.e. instead of introverted sensing, they have extraverted sensning, etc. does anyone know where I could find more information about this? The closest thing to formal that I could find is wikipedia regarding the types. Any help is appreciated :happy:


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is a possible explanation.
According to the cognitive functions of each type (Introverted Thinking, Extroverted Feeling, etc)...

...An ENFP's shadow would be INFJ.
An INFP's shadow would be ENFJ.
An ENFJ's shadow would be INFP.
An INFJ's shadow would be ENFP

An INTP's shadow would be ENTJ.
An ENTP's shadow would be INTJ.
An INTJ's shadow would be ENTP.
An ENTJ's shadow would be INTP.

An ISTP's shadow would be ESTJ.
An ESTP's shadow would be ISTJ
An ESFP's shadow would be ISFJ.
An ISFP's shadow would be ESFJ.

An ISFJ's shadow would be ESFP
An ESFJ's shadow would be ISFP.
An ISTJ 's shadow would be ESTP.
An ESTJ's shadow would be ISTP.

The introverted and extroverted nature of each function is swapped around. It may explain why certain types seem not to get along-or ironically why they would because they compliment each other.


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is another possible explanation.
According to the Myers Briggs letters of each type (INTP, ENTP, etc.), under stress...

...An ENFP would behave like an ISTJ.
An INFP would behave like an ESTJ.
An ENFJ would behave like an ISTP.
An INFJ would behave like an ESTP.

An INTP would behave like an ESFJ
An ENTP would behave like an ISFJ
An INTJ would behave like an ESFP
An ENTJ would behave like an ISFP

An ISTP would behave like an ENFJ
An ESTP would behave like an INFJ
An ESFP would behave like an INTJ
An ISFP would behave like an ENTJ

An ESFJ would behave like an INTP
An ISFJ would behave like an ENTP
An ESTJ would behave like an INFP
An ISTJ would behave like an ENFP.

The thing is, for each case it would be a bad parody of the respective type. They'd carry on like gross fun-house mirror reflections of themselves because the cognitive functions would be essentially reversed


----------



## Justiceface (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah this is perfect, and also it makes sense considering that when I went through a depression state myself I was an INFJ when i'm actually an ENFP. thanks


----------



## Saria (Mar 21, 2014)

For a long time, I've typed myself as an ISFP, which I usually am. But looking back at when I was younger, my behavior was very different, and nearly opposite. I wonder if I could have been born an ENTJ, and I've been in my shadow side ever since stress became too much for me. I still have a problem figuring out my emotions - sometimes it takes years - but I can just start crying for no reason! It really annoys me. :tongue:

Or, maybe, I _am _ISFP, and I had acted on some ENTJ shadow functions... 'cause I used to be quite bossy.

I think everyone has that other part of themselves, a shadow, so they can adapt to new situations and not be blown over by stress or whatnot. I think it may be a way for people to cope, but I'm just going off on a tangent... I'm no psychologist. 
So many good people are capable of great evil, and many bad people are capable of doing good, though it is rarely acted on. For example: Hitler was a great artist, but a mass murderer. Some good, tons of evil.

So, does anyone carry on long conversations with their shadow? (Not me, though)


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

I talk with her.


----------



## Saria (Mar 21, 2014)

I just found a good page that basically describes shadow functions without using that specific wording: 

Their example is of ISFP personality, and they pretty much got me right, at least, as ISFP as I am now.

mbtitruths.blogspot.com/2010/06/funtion-deliniation.html (I can't post the full URL yet - not enough posts)


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

justintroverted said:


> Here is a possible explanation.
> According to the cognitive functions of each type (Introverted Thinking, Extroverted Feeling, etc)...
> 
> ...An ENFP's shadow would be INFJ.
> ...


Don't fret, each types shadow type has nothing complimentary to give. The energy flow just doesn't match, it's a great deal of pain to deal with your shadow on a high frequent long term basis.


----------



## NowakiSelf (Apr 28, 2014)

I find this really interesting because when I first started learning about shadow functions I understood it to be your first 4 functions, but reversed e.g. INTP becomes ESFJ. But now semi-researching it would make sense that, the only time I've ever thought of myself being in a 'shadow function' state was when I was with an ENTJ. This is congruent in the sense that I suppose being around somebody who preferred those functions could easily lead somebody in to emulating them.

Hmm, interesting. If somebody has anything else to add then please do!


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Dedication said:


> Don't fret, each types shadow type has nothing complimentary to give. The energy flow just doesn't match, it's a great deal of pain to deal with your shadow on a high frequent long term basis.


How does one stop shadow functioning?


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know what you all are talking about in terms of "acting like your shadow type" during times of stress. I NEVER act like an ENFJ. When I'm stressed out, I act like a crazy INFP. 

I *guess* can see how I might look like an xSTJ in certain types of stressful situations. I rely on Si and Te a lot more, becoming fixated on clarifying my objectives and on what exactly is necessary to carry them out, so I can get back somewhere that seems familiar and under control. But only for very short bursts of time, I think. I'll have my Fi-breakdown before long. 

But that's not what we're talking about.


----------



## dianamodel3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Umm this is the issue i am thinking about recently that i should have been istp instead of intp when i was in school because i am actually enfj and always has actually been inside. 
I was under stress in school and i always took things like enfj did but thought myself as intp. And mbti result was also intp. I have never given up my intuition in my life as i remember. That's what i don't understand because my tertiary is Se not Ne. But i always have been very poor at using Se in my life whether under stress or not.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Love to see some notable articles regarding "shadow functions". It's something I've always known about, but it once again seems to have the pitfalls of a four-function model (despite there being eight of them due to attitudes).


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, I couldn't find a more recent discussion of this, so...

But why is using shadow functions inherently such a bad thing?

Saying that it's "stressful" and "unnatural" sounds like an opinion, much like claiming that someone can't be a great artist and mathematician at the same time. 

Is it that you won't be as "efficient" if you're not working with your natural strengths? Because in that case, I'd opt to sacrifice some efficiency in exchange for a better-rounded/flexible mind.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

This just makes me wonder how right I am about my type and functions... Like, I didn't go to middle school or high school where I would've been forced to interact with people and become used to the idea of social interaction, among other things I'm currently terrified of. And then current circumstances that I've been dealing with _since_ then (since age 11, give or take) haven't allowed me to really experience the world or truly understand myself. 

I mean, if I was forced into the outside world and got used to everything, I really wonder how different I'd be and if I'm actually an ISFP. It's confusing. 

Hell, Te only sounds so off putting because, like I said-- never attended school, so I never had to be orderly or do anything on time. I've been unprepared for everything in life for nearly 10 years now... Bleh.


----------

